Ask HN: How do you handle your angry, distraught customers? - pythonbull
======
dragonbonheur
Read
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/customerservice.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/customerservice.html)

~~~
ramtatatam
Great read, thanks for sharing!

